# Modify 4x2x8 air vise for Sherline.. Ideas welcome can you advise?



## Buffalo Bob (Oct 19, 2013)

My Sherline micro mill is set up and I am trying it out. I have screwless vises, a Sherline 4x10 tooling plate and need a milling vise. Ebay had a used PHD air vise which would fit the tooling plate. I disassembled it so it has the valve body, tooling plate and 7.00 x 0.790 guide rods. 

Has plenty of mounting holes and is solid aluminum. Those are the main parts for my milling Vise Project. This is a small bench-top mill so mostly aluminum or brass parts. Hobby stuff.. Fly-reels.

What are your thoughts about a convertible or adding another jaw to the front side? For small parts or my 1" machinist vise and also my 3" one. 

I can salvage or buy or make the necessary screws. I have the Sherline lathe with threading attachments. Here are some pix... What Could You Do With This Stuff?   
Thanks in advance


----------

